# The funny(s)... Random Picture thread!



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Come share all your funnies...








Ode to this!








"Cooling XXX part"
This my hubby took at the firehall wayy before getting Roman.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The faces my dogs make! Lol! 





And the things they do! .......


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^Awww too cute...:rockon:
Its the face... that crooked mawwwww thing.

Oh and Roman helps mommy with dish chores too!
Lol!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Roman's 
"Peek-a-boo"...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

hueyeats said:


> Roman's
> "Peek-a-boo"...
> View attachment 62658



Lol! Cute! .

Leeo rodent hunting .... this could be dangerous ... you could lose your head! Lol! 



Or get caught doing stuff you shouldn't! .......



Even smoking in the house!!! Lol! .....


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Funny faces!


----------



## ZoiBlu (Apr 8, 2013)

Why is this pool so small? I know I can fit in it!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Where did Mowgli go? Anyone seen Mowgli?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

GUILTY 


The Look.


Wake up!


dog pile



I can squeeze in the cat bed even though I weigh 75lbs


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Sleeping Nali puppy









Being silly with hubby









Derpin'









Happy dirty face









"Do I have something stuck in my teeth?"









Proud of herself for planting a tomato plant.









The face I wake up to every morning









"LOL that guy on tv fell down!"









Playing bitey face


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy head scratches









Llama impression









*gasp*


















And former foster. It comes in the night.









/overshare


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I want them all!!!! ......



What bottle????



Honey! I shrunk the dog!



Hehehehehe!!!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

"Yes, this bone pleases me."









"I just saw daddy naked D:"









My foster (who has now been adopted) and Meeko. This really shows their personalities lol. Gotty is a very serious lady, and Meeko, not so serious lol!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Keep the funnies coming!!!
I love them all..

Made my day looking at all the cute funny expressions.... too awwwwww!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh, I see you are making some noms....


I'm a pillow. 


I got it! I killed the badger....aka paper bag.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Canoeing anyone????





Good Morning! You didn't want to read the paper did you????



Yeah!??? What'cha gonna do about it!



You aren't getting this either! See my foot and my teeth!!!!?



And move over!!! I'm drivin'!!!!


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

Love this thread!


Some random pics from our household...


"tiny dog sled non-race with children"-- plus, my 7 month old son on my chest! (We'll be getting a double stroller soon, though, cus that boy is HEAVY!).. P.S. Yes, this is safe. We VERY rarely encounter any other dogs while walking because most people are working and children are in school.. and the dogs are buckled into my daughter's buckle thing. She LOVES IT!


I just love this shot.. bath time. And they're such good listeners even though they hate bath time. AND I adore Joon's freckles that "come out to play" when she's wet. 


Joon's freckles. <3


I call this one, "Mine."


[Insert girly scream here]


I call these type of shots of Joon, "As long as Joon's comfortable.."


Well.. as long as Joon's comfortable...


Aaand again.


Little stud muffin. This is the "collar" Goose wore in my husband and I's wedding (Joon came post wedding).


Aaaand a bow tie.


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Chance's "Scratchin's" face and Shy begging on his first night home even though he was 'shy.'


----------



## Kenzie Riann (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't even know, lol


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

This is my sisters Staffy Lola.




Oh yes, she really did do this!.


I have loads of Holly, but i will be here forever trying to find them through the millions of photos i have of her.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^Lol!!!
I like the "wetdoggie" with the tongue stick out look!!!

Also commenting on Abbylynn's "All teeth lil' monster", Tainted "Smiley doggie" (man is that the biggest smile ever!!!) and Sib "zombie dog"!!!!

Great characters for funnies!!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, Thudrick.


----------



## Shoul (May 8, 2012)

Huh?
















Someone wanted to get his drank on








Too tired...


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Must destroy the evil stuffy.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Just going to leave this here:


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Invisible Pogo stick for the foster dog


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Asked him "What are you, a mountain goat?"
Barked at me for five minutes. 
Guess that means no.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Oh, Thudrick.


 I have been following Thud's growth lol and I must say he's gotten big and goofy looking. Now more than ever his name seems to fit him perfectly


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> I have been following Thud's growth lol and I must say he's gotten big and goofy looking. Now more than ever his name seems to fit him perfectly


He's all LEGS and NOSE. I don't think he could have less grace or be less proportional if he was a caricature of himself. But my GOD he's sweet.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

he is indeed all legs and nose and I'm going to add tail seeing how long it is  he looks super sweet. I'd rather have a sweet dog than a smart mean dog any day


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> he is indeed all legs and nose and I'm going to add tail seeing how long it is  he looks super sweet. I'd rather have a sweet dog than a smart mean dog any day


He's kinda weird. He comes across all derpy, but he's 5 months old and holds a sit-stay/down-stay like a pro, and has most of the basic obedience stuff down (sit, down, heel, loose leash walking, recall, a couple of tricks) as well as Kylie did at that age, and picked up some of it faster. He's just... loose about it, I guess. There's nothing snappy or sharp or demanding about him. Tell him down and he goes down but it's this ooze and flop instead of anything with dignity. Even when performing very well he comes across as totally unfocused, and is wagging his tail and looking... derpy.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I keep comparing him to his puppy picture and I'm like what happened?!?!? lol he just looks so different. Glad he's doing so well in obedience  I sent you a PM if you want to look at it


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> I keep comparing him to his puppy picture and I'm like what happened?!?!? lol he just looks so different. Glad he's doing so well in obedience  I sent you a PM if you want to look at it


Yeaaah. He's at the bald age. Give him another few months and see what happens with that fur, but there's not much doubt he's going to grow up... different. 

I'm working on replying! Just - typing a lot.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry lol I was a little impatient because I have to get up at 3:30 so we can leave by 4am so we can get there by 8. Good thing I'm not driving I wouldn't make it. Thank you I appreciate any advice from someone with as much experience as you


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Let me in!!!! That kiddie pool was a dirty trick!!!! ...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

miaomg by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She did this on her own. Multiple times.


boot by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


boot3 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Laurelin LOL those are hilarious. I like the one with the dog tripping  that's the trouble with long coated short legged dogs, I'm sure full coated yorkies have that problem too


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know what it would have to do with her coat length? She just face planted into a hole LOL.


----------



## Lazerdog (Feb 9, 2013)

Who guards your beer?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> I don't know what it would have to do with her coat length? She just face planted into a hole LOL.


Oh lol sorry I guess I just assumed she had too long of a coat and tripped on it, a hole huh?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I know that this is a dog forum, but this is the only animal I have and he was doing this and it was soooo adorable I had to share. I labeled it like this so if you don't like bunnies or don't think you would like it you don't have to click on it. He does it more towards the end, if you are wondering those are very small bits of carrot on the floor, they look big but they aren't. 



[video]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201208649563531&set=vb.1389656278&type=3[/video] I wanted to put this on this thread too, idk which video link is the one that works but one of them doesn't I guess


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Lazerdog said:


> Who guards your beer?


Lol!!!
I think that will be Roman's new trick!!!
"Guard the Beer"... hahahah.

Gotto show this to hubby!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Oh, Thudrick.


Great pic!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> Let me in!!!! That kiddie pool was a dirty trick!!!! ...


Haw haw haw... wet dog!!!!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> miaomg by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


Oh no... a big mess of pups... its the doggie peloton ( a crash too???)... lol.



Shell said:


> Invisible Pogo stick for the foster dog


Another good one... 
I can see it (the pogo stick)!!!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

It is hard to capture any of Roman's funny pics... he a more serious dog.
But he has a habit of sticking his toungue tip out like a .

So... the


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

hueyeats said:


> It is hard to capture any of Roman's funny pics... he a more serious dog.
> But he has a habit of sticking his toungue tip out like a .
> 
> So... the
> View attachment 69138


Holly does this all of the time. I think it is cute!.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Vicky88 said:


> Holly does this all of the time. I think it is cute!.


Yah... Roman too.
I find that cute too.


----------

